# VERY shy yellow tail blue damsel



## rsubs03 (Jun 19, 2009)

so i bought a yellow tail blue damsel as my first fish for my 14 gallon tank. as soon as i put it in it hid behind my live rock. slowley it started coming out and but would hide whenever it saw any movement in the room. slowley it got more adjusted but then two days ago i couldnt not find it anywhere in the tank. I started moving the live rock around and finally it popped out of somewhere under one of them. it looked scared as hell so i did my best to arrange the live rock the way it was before and let it be. it then dissappeared under the live rock again...it has been two full days now where i havent even seen it. is this common? should i be tossing the rocks around again?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Fish are social fish and are often shy when they are the only fish in an aquarium. Given that you can not have any other fish in this tank, you will just need to be patient and allow the Yellow Tail time to adapt.


----------



## rsubs03 (Jun 19, 2009)

So after i posted this i grew impatient and started to weed through the live rock to find my fish. I literally took all the live rock out and examined each one but the fish is nowhere in sight - i guess the fish is inside the live rock (deep in there because i literally saw no sign of him). Not sure how he is surviving in there (if he is surving) and if he is stuck or something. Any comments or insight would be appreciated...


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Let him be. When i Introduce my Tang into a new envrioment, he wedges himself into the rocks and hides for a week or so. He comes out to eat when necassary. 

Changing his enviroment by moving around the rocks might keep him in hiding longer. He just needs to feel "comfortable" in his enviroment. And moving all the rockwork probably stresses him out, which is bad for health of the fish.


----------

